

Minneapolis Renames Columbus Day As Indigenous People's Day  - sizzle
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2014/04/27/307445328/minneapolis-renames-columbus-day-as-indigenous-peoples-day?sc=tw

======
NodeMuppet
This a step in the right direction. I always thought it to be strange to
celebrate this fraud every year. Yet somehow they always neglect to tell
schoolkids small details like how he would test the sharpness of his sword on
a random "Indian".

~~~
mkempe
The reference to testing the sharpness of blades comes from an account by
Bartolomé de las Casas, a 16th-century Spanish historian who saw it in person.
[1] This particular atrocity isn't ascribed to Columbus himself.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bartolomé_de_las_Casas](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bartolomé_de_las_Casas)

